# Three little ferts...were being used as tennis balls.



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

Well here are three ferrets that I 'took' off a kid who was using them as tennis balls by throwing them up against a wall.
I can't tell the whole story for obvious reasons but if anyone wants to know PM me.

First here is 'Cree' as I've named him..he's 8 years old and nuetered. Weight as of yesterday 3lbs 1oz.


















Dakota..little silver jill 8-9 weeks old. Weight yesterday 1lb 3oz.


















Apache...hob poley/choc maybe..light for a polecat though. Again 8-9 weeks as he's the bro' of Dakota. Weight yesterday 1lb 6ozs.









I love this one he's looking at himself int he window!!!









Lovely tummy markings.









Sioux my little one I've had for a bit now. She weighs 12 1/8 ozs. She's almost 7 months and the kitts are only 8-9 weeks old.
She is growing but not much. There are pics of Dakota and Apache with her to show how much bigger they are and only 8-9 weeks old!!!!
Dakota and Sioux.









Apache and Sioux....you can see the difference in colour that is why I cna't decide what he is. Sioux is an obvious polecat ferret.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sioux is a very odd coloured little ferret they are all terribly beautiful though.

Marina


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

They are currently on supreme science selective ferret food during the day with defrost rodents at nighttime. I also give them a good quality wet kitten food.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Sioux is a very odd coloured little ferret they are all terribly beautiful though.
> 
> Marina


Sioux is the darker one she is a polecat ferret it's the lighter boy, Apache, that I dont' know the colour of.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Aye i was talking about the darker one. He doesnt look 100% poley???

The other one i believe is a silver mitt.

Marina


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

God some kids are complete assholes, knowing you Dawn i am suprised you didn't *** the one.

They are gorg i am glad you got them.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Aye i was talking about the darker one. He doesnt look 100% poley???
> 
> The other one i believe is a silver mitt.
> 
> Marina


No Sioux isn't an eu polecat, she has no eu in her, she is a 'polecat' coloured ferret.
Dakota is a silver but 'mitt' is just another name for them.
It's Apache that is not a polecat coloured ferret and I dont' know what he is.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

if you took them off somebody how do you know how old they are ?????


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

Ahhhh! gorgeous! i love ferts!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

lol i wasnt talking about EU poleys. They are almost black in colour and solidly coloured as well.

My three ferrets are non EU poleys.

Marina


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

angoraferret said:


> God some kids are complete assholes, knowing you Dawn i am suprised you didn't *** the one.
> 
> They are gorg i am glad you got them.


I didn't have to I had a hold of him in the stable and one of the lads from the farm, the one I told you about, heard the kid shouting. He came in and clouted him for me. At least that way there's less chance of the kids Dad coming up to do anything. They are all scared of my friend up there.

What do you think Apache is then I cant' tell.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

lizard wizard said:


> if you took them off somebody how do you know how old they are ?????


Because I know the kid I took then off.



Marinam2 said:


> lol i wasnt talking about EU poleys. They are almost black in colour and solidly coloured as well.
> 
> My three ferrets are non EU poleys.
> 
> Marina


 
Well in the fur she is definitely a polecat ferret. She is rather dark but no eu in her at all. I've had ferrets for many years. There are many different 'shades' that would be called poley/polecat ferret but apache is not like any I've ever seen before.
I had an eu years ago when they were still aggressive little beggers.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

saxon said:


> Because I know the kid I took then off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've just wiped my in box if anyone has PM'd me send another if I havne't replied.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

lizard wizard said:


> saxon said:
> 
> 
> > Because I know the kid I took then off.
> ...


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

I normally make jokes about serious stuff but if I ever saw anyone, bloke, kid, girl, doing this to an animal I don't think id be able to control myself. Glad they're with you.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

They are gorgeous. How anyone could be so mean!
Glad they are in good hands now!


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

ooooooooooooooh Dawn, i want Apache i think i would have walloped the kid too


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> saxon said:
> 
> 
> > Because I know the kid I took then off.
> ...


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

saxon said:


> I didn't have to I had a hold of him in the stable and one of the lads from the farm, the one I told you about, heard the kid shouting. He came in and clouted him for me. At least that way there's less chance of the kids Dad coming up to do anything. They are all scared of my friend up there.
> 
> What do you think Apache is then I cant' tell.


 
He is very heavily marked and i think he will silver out when he gets older they generally do, so at the mo he is a god knows, poley mitt/ silver mitt.

Is that much on his nose or is it markings. I have never seen anything quite as heavily marked as him, stunning................"drools"


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Im shocked,if i saw them doing it id defo go mad at them,wether they are kids or not thats no way to treat any animals,god some people make me stressed.


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

Well done, I would have given them a clip around the head aswell.: victory:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

angoraferret said:


> He is very heavily marked and i think he will silver out when he gets older they generally do, so at the mo he is a god knows, poley mitt/ silver mitt.
> 
> Is that much on his nose or is it markings. I have never seen anything quite as heavily marked as him, stunning................"drools"


He has a big graze on his nose. I'm presuming his only injury from being thrown at the wall??
I can't make out what colour his nose will be when it goes away.

I might pop him down in a week or so when they are more settled.

I never had silver babies since my first silvers in 1995 so I have never seen them lighten as they grow.
Mine always stayed the same colour throughout their lives. His sister is definitely silver I would have thoguht he would be the same if he was silver.
They've got temperaments to die for as well considering.


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah bring them down, Candy would love to see them too, we enjoyed catching up.

Heinz was as dark as him last year when he was a kit but not with as many sploges though, and he is silvering out now.

Some silvers do stay the same, in my experience with his colour they lighten as the years go by. Would be fab if he stayed the same though and she is beautiful.

The old albino has such a sad look i just need to love on him.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

The mind boggles with somethings people feel the need to do.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

stunners! I remember going to wales to a rescue where a ferret called Jack and had been selotaped into a ball and kicked about like a foot ball by kids. so cruel!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

He's lovely and the only one who was a little skinny.
Mind you me and a guy on the farm have made sure they've been fed over the last couple of weeks.
Cree, the albino, weighs only 3lb 1 oz and he's a fair sized boy.
He has a tummy but he's ribby as well.
As I say I'll bring them down in a week or so when I have the others as well. I may as well make it a decent trip. The more the merrier.


Ferretman,

I know I could have killed him but what would it have done for me????
We live in a shite area now not nice like Stanhope where I used to live.



angoraferret said:


> Yeah bring them down, Candy would love to see them too, we enjoyed catching up.
> 
> Heinz was as dark as him last year when he was a kit but not with as many sploges though, and he is silvering out now.
> 
> ...


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I eventually decided to do as one member on here advised and got in touch with the RSPCA about the three ferts.
I wanted to keep them but thought that if I reported the kid he would be 'done' and I could have the ferrets back here.


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!

They came today, went to the kids house, told hiim 'what a naughty boy he was for not feeding the cutey little ferrets'.
They decided he should have another chance as it was my word against his, His parents said he was going up and feeding them, how would they know they never went to the farm?
He was given the ferrets back, how kind , promptly took them 'hunting' and lost one. This is two 8-9 week babies by the way.
I was told he'd lost it by the lads at the farm.

Well if that's what 'doing the right thing' does then I'm not doing it again.

I hope Cree, Dakota and Apache don't blame me for their renewed neglect.
I have no idea which one the kid has lost and I doubt he'll look for it anyway.

I've decided to move my pony as I don't want any trouble and the kids and his family where my pony is. I cna't move her until next Monday though so I'll be worried sick until then.

By the way I won't be taking any advice like that again either.


----------



## LouRich (Jul 11, 2009)

Awww, Matt keeps ferrets, the husky's are my fav :flrt:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

saxon said:


> Well I eventually decided to do as one member on here advised and got in touch with the RSPCA about the three ferts.
> I wanted to keep them but thought that if I reported the kid he would be 'done' and I could have the ferrets back here.
> 
> 
> ...


sometimes the best thing is to be friendly, just to save the animals, ive never got the authorities involved in all the time ive rescued animals, this is exactly why.


----------



## sqweg (Mar 5, 2009)

were you moving the horse to and do you need a hand getting any of her stuff al be at the horses tomorrow probs when you get there so ill chat then okies.

in my opinion that kid should be knocked off a few bloody walls for what he has done to the ferts.

and as for the rspca they are about as much use as a chocolate ashtray.
i dont think the ferts will be at the farm very much longer i heard someone was going to give them a good home:2thumb:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't before especially with smaller animals it's just good to get them out of the situation.

I won't be again either.

I tried to be 'friendly' and give hiim some advice but he wasn't feeding them and he was throwing htem at the wall the day I took them.
I took them because the lad who 'owns' the farm said I could.

Now it looks like they will all suffer because of the RSPCA giving him them back. I'm ringing them tomorrow to tell them he's already 'lost' one.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

sqweg said:


> were you moving the horse to and do you need a hand getting any of her stuff al be at the horses tomorrow probs when you get there so ill chat then okies.
> 
> in my opinion that kid should be knocked off a few bloody walls for what he has done to the ferts.
> 
> ...


Well there's only two now.


----------



## sqweg (Mar 5, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> saxon said:
> 
> 
> > Because I know the kid I took then off.
> ...


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

sqweg said:


> lizard wizard said:
> 
> 
> > you come across as being extremley rude and erm and she said if i remember rightly that she does not know if they have other injusries as of yet and what would you have done starmed in there all high and mighty waving your finger about telling the kid whats what you dont know the sort of neighbourhood we live in you dope try doing that and ur likley to get done in. she spoke to the kid to get info and stuff and got sick of the way he was treating them. i think she deserves a medal for saving them in the first place and as foir the authorities they do sweet f.a. nowt nothing ziltch all the kid would have got was naught naught now dont do that again.
> ...


----------



## sqweg (Mar 5, 2009)

saxon said:


> sqweg said:
> 
> 
> > As he did...by the way you quoted the wrong post..or I hope you did.
> ...


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> saxon said:
> 
> 
> > Because I know the kid I took then off.
> ...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

saxon said:


> Well I eventually decided to do as one member on here advised and got in touch with the RSPCA about the three ferts.
> I wanted to keep them but thought that if I reported the kid he would be 'done' and I could have the ferrets back here.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no that's awful, I bet you feel like shit about it now, I know I would. Personally I would have ignored any poor advice to call the RSPCA, but I bet you felt quite guilty about it. I'm glad next time you will follow your heart and your instincts. :grouphug:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Saxon, I'm so disappointed for you. I imaging you must have gotten attached to them in the short time you had them. You wanted justice for them so contacted the RSPCA and the instead of caring about the welfare of the ferrets and teaching people a lesson for doing something wrong they reward the kid back the ferrets! What a p*ss take!
I'd love to smack that kid and I'd go and steal back the remaining two ferrets. Lil b*stard. ARGH!

If you lived closer you'd probably find me routing about in the undergrowth looking for the ferret that won it's bid for freedom. Hopefully a decent person comes across it and takes good care of it as you did.

I hope your pony is safe. Shame you can't teach a horse or pony to kick on command.. man that boy would have to watch out for me! :devil:


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

shame i thought it was going to be a happy ending,
as for these people that always advise call the rspca get a grip will you.
they are a profit making charity nowt else:censor:
hopefully the lad will p*** off some bigger kids with his antics and get the kicking he deserves.:devil::devil:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the support everyone but his is never going to be a happy ending now.

I went to the farm this morning and I found Apache lying dead by the hay stack.
He'd been got by the dogs and had his back broken by the look of him.

Dakota is still missing but Cree is in the stable.
I've been looking for Dakota but she isnt' coming out if she's still alive.
The kids put her down a rabbit hole, well she'd been well fed, so is probably asleep somewhere. I even tried calling her by her old name but I can't find her.

I let the owner know how disappointed I was that he had let the kid keep them there at all , especially without supervised care, I ended up having my head chewed off. He did apologise almost immediatley but no-one tells me they can 'chuck my pony off today and then what would I do' (swear words missing) and expects me to accept an apology.
I did however have the support of his adult son, to some degree, who made it clear I had done nothing wrong and if the ferrets had been left with me then they would still be alive.

I'd already decided last night to move Heaven but now, as of only 9am, I have found her a lovely stable to go to on Sunday. It's just up the road as well.
I have to stay there until then though so i'm keeping a low profile.
All Heavens things are now home, only her headcollar, hoofpick and thrush treatment are there now.

P.S. This is a 'traveller' family so no-one go telling me to 'report' them either.
I need to phone hte RSPCA as well to complain about them giving the kid them back.
I must stress the ferrets did not belong to the family at the farm but to a kid they allowed to keep in one of their stables.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Bloody hell Dawn I'm so sorry. The RSPCA are a flaming joke!


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

My god, this thread has hoenstly made me cry. I have two ferret kits and just the thought of anything like this happening just tears me apart.
How can the RSPCA be so naive and think that a kid who has mistreated animals should be given 'another chance'.. it's utterly ridiculous. 

Apache, RIP little man, you were a stunner and didn't deserve to go like that.

Some people can be so cruel, and it's even worse when people who're supposed to help, take a animal from a kind and loving home and give it into the arms of a cruel end. shows how pathetic and inconsiderate they really are when it comes to 'helping' animals. ugh.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that, what a nightmare. I'm glad you have found somewhere for Heaven to go too.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

JessyH said:


> My god, this thread has hoenstly made me cry. I have two ferret kits and just the thought of anything like this happening just tears me apart.
> How can the RSPCA be so naive and think that a kid who has mistreated animals should be given 'another chance'.. it's utterly ridiculous.
> 
> Apache, RIP little man, you were a stunner and didn't deserve to go like that.
> ...


I'm absolutely gutted, I was in tears at the farm today, ask anyone who knows me it takes a bit to do that to me. I'm hard as can be normally.

The stupid RSPCA said it was my word against the kids so I had to return them. I expected them to take them away and hte next thing I knew he had them back. Just doesn't figger.
I've rang them and they say the father says he has 'given' the ferrets away now and they are in a new home. They are happy with htis explanation apparently.
I think they just think so little of smaller animals.
Had I had Apaches boody they might have beleived me.
I had Apache in my hands this morning. I wish I'd brought him home to bury him but I wasn't thinking straight.
My Soux is looking for them as well which is heartbreaking as she didn't accept them straight away. It took her two days to cuddle up to them.

Cree is still in the stable and the kid has not been up to feed him this morning. He put a mega giant tin of 'crappy' dogfood in last night apparently and it's now stinking hte place out considering how hot it's been today.
I doubt Cree will eat it now.

My sheds have just had new locks put on them. The big silver 'strongman' ones.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh hun, you live and learn, hopefully other's will learn from this and will keep their stupid comments to themselves in future.


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

what have they done with apache's body?
I know it's a horrible thought, but is there any way of you getting him? just anything to show the rspca what they have done.
They simply can't get away with this. I want to call them up and just scream at them, though i know that'll do no good.. it just makes me so upset when they're supposed to help animals.

surely if you report them to the rspca saying that they still have one ferret, and can prove it, photo's or whatever.. they'll see they aren't caring for the last ferret, and if you had apache's body...

ugh i dont know, i know this is nothing to do with me, i just can't believe anyone can be so cruel..



saxon said:


> I'm absolutely gutted, I was in tears at the farm today, ask anyone who knows me it takes a bit to do that to me. I'm hard as can be normally.
> 
> The stupid RSPCA said it was my word against the kids so I had to return them. I expected them to take them away and hte next thing I knew he had them back. Just doesn't figger.
> I've rang them and they say the father says he has 'given' the ferrets away now and they are in a new home. They are happy with htis explanation apparently.
> ...


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I couldn't see Cree tonight, he may have been in bed, I'm hoping he's there.

I didn't think to take Apaches body I was too upset this morning. I had the owner of the farm chewing me down and I'd just found Apache.

Things have been said today, I have a lot of support over there, I'm still taking Heaven off on sunday though.

I'll never get in touch with the RSCPA again though they are total as****es. 

That's coming from someone who trained with them nearly 20 years ago.

I'm going to try and forget about the whole scenario and just get on with it after I leave the farm. I have friends there, one very good friend, I just can't face the people who have 'helped' my little ones to die.
Dakota and Apache were only babies. 
I'm still hoping Dakota is alive but I doubt it now. My daughter and I have been looking for her tonight but she's nowhere to be seen.
Even my OH John is furious he told me to go get them back last night I wish I had I couldhave put them somewhere else. I would have at least saved Apache's life although the kid had already 'lost' Dakota.
Some of the people on the farm didn't do it on purpose but I hold them responsible anyway.

I feel really crap tonight aboutit all.


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

ferrets are real funny everytime i go to my cage i open it they jump out onto me and hang around whilst i clean them out and fill the bowl etc my black ones sound wont go to far and comes back when i call her but the dark silver thinks its funny to run through the hedge into nextdoors garden but if i walk away he comes back then mutters a bit and runs off again its like a game to him that he plays everyday:lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

cbmark said:


> ferrets are real funny everytime i go to my cage i open it they jump out onto me and hang around whilst i clean them out and fill the bowl etc my black ones sound wont go to far and comes back when i call her but the dark silver thinks its funny to run through the hedge into nextdoors garden but if i walk away he comes back then mutters a bit and runs off again its like a game to him that he plays everyday:lol2:


I'm sure Apache and Dakota would have loved to grow up being able to do such things but it's not to be now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Don't beat yourself up, you did your best and were made to feel guilty about not calling the RSPCA in the first place.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

:O how about a sneeky night time ambush.. my parents woulndt ever have let me keep anythin if i done that!! are the family hairys i take it.. stupid people.. i recon we could set up a cult n murder them in ther sleep n ul have less stress sorry boutn imature reply..


----------

